
PlanetScale migrates open source Vitess test suite from Python to Go - caution
https://www.cncf.io/blog/2020/04/20/planetscale-migrates-open-source-vitess-test-suite-from-python-to-go/
======
djhaskin987
With Moore's Law stopped I think we're going to see more and more of this:
developers squeezing speed out by seeking out more and more efficient
runtimes. It's the only way we'll get faster code in the forseeable future.
The new languages are all compiled -- Nim, Zig, Crystal, and Go. I don't think
that's a coincidence.

